# North Carolina - Waynesville, NC Fisher HT 7 1/2' all plow and truck parts



## cycleman (Feb 6, 2011)

Everything needed to go plowing with your 1/2 T 4x4. Wiring and push plates fit chev/gmc 2007-2014 (15?). Also included is the Fisher ProTube (some scratches) and a new cutting edge. Many pictures and even a video to show all works. Would like to get $3400 for everything.


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

Price always helps with a sale.


----------



## cycleman (Feb 6, 2011)

Forgot the price. Would like to get $3400 for everything.


----------



## Turfmasters89 (Dec 22, 2019)

Do you have the pro tube still?


----------



## cycleman (Feb 6, 2011)

Yes. Sold plow but he didn't want pro tube. It has a few scratches on it but nothing deep. I don't want to mess it up by trying to paint over then myself. Not sure what shipping would be. Willing to come part way to Charlotte if you are interested.


----------

